# [Hotplug] Non détection du matériel usb (résolu)

## J4nus

Voilà que depuis qqu temps, hotplug ne reconnait plus mon matériel usb si je le mets à chaud quand la machine tourne. Je m'explique: si je branche ma clé usb ou ma souris avant de démarrer le pc, pas de problème. Si maintenant j'allume et je branche un périphérique usb ensuite, rien n'est reconnu, je ne vois meme pas la détection dans syslog-ng.

J'ai recompilé hotplug, vérifié que le kernel contenant bien l'option [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices 

Niveau scsi et usb j'ai activé:

  │ │<M>     SCSI emulation support

====================================================================================

  │ │                     <*> SCSI device support                                                               │ │

  │ │                     [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                      │ │

  │ │                     <M>   SCSI disk support                                                               │ │

  │ │                     <M>   SCSI generic support    

  │ │                     [*]   SCSI logging facility    

====================================================================================

  │ │                 <M> Support for Host-side USB                                                             │ │

  │ │                 [*]   USB verbose debug messages                                                          │ ││

  │ │                 [*]   USB device filesystem                                                               │ │ │

  │ │                 <M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                     

  │ │                 <M>   OHCI HCD support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                 <M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                     

  │ │                 <M>   USB Mass Storage support   

Si je boot avec du matériel usb (ex souris)  que je la débranche et que je la rebranche sans tardé, le périphérique n'est pas non plus reconnu..Last edited by J4nus on Mon Sep 13, 2004 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

j'ai trois idées:

1) tu mets les "support HCD" en module, mais sont-ils chargés ?

2) est-ce que tu démarres hotplug au boot ?

3) as tu un "vieux" 2.6 de quand l'usb était buggé (c'était il y a au moins 6 mois je crois) ?

----------

## J4nus

1)

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_emu10k1            93064  0

snd_rawmidi            20772  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         65028  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3584  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7428  1 snd_emu10k1

usbhid                 22784  0

ehci_hcd               38660  0

uhci_hcd               29836  0

snd_seq_oss            32256  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6656  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51984  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6664  4 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            48552  0

snd_pcm                86788  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          8968  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_timer              22404  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    47076  13 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

ohci_hcd               31492  0

usb_storage            37888  0

usbcore               111972  7 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,usb_storage

nvidia               4817140  12

2)    hotplug |      default (j'ai essayé en default et en boot)

 /etc/init.d/hotplug status

 * status:  started

3)  Linux terror 2.6.8-gentoo-r2 #3 SMP Sun Aug 29 11:49:22 CEST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Je pense que tout est correct...

----------

## J4nus

personne n'a une idée ? c'est vraiment très embettant comme problème..  :Sad: 

----------

## Argian

D'après ton lsmod, tu as les modules UHCI et OHCI chargés en même temps. Il me semble que c'est génant, normalement, c'est l'un ou l'autre, mais pas les deux. Peut-être en enlevant celui qui ne te sert à rien ?

Pour savoir lequel tu devrais utiliser

```
lspci | grep "USB"
```

----------

## J4nus

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

Je vais me débarrasser de OHCI ...

----------

## J4nus

rmmod ohci-hcd

ERROR: Module ohci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules

 cat /proc/modules

usbhid 29376 0 - Live 0xe1ae9000

ehci_hcd 38660 0 - Live 0xe1af6000

uhci_hcd 29836 0 - Live 0xe1ae0000

snd_seq_midi 6688 0 - Live 0xe1a11000

snd_emu10k1_synth 7168 0 - Live 0xe1a0e000

snd_emux_synth 35456 1 snd_emu10k1_synth, Live 0xe1a3e000

snd_seq_virmidi 6272 1 snd_emux_synth, Live 0xe19c7000

snd_seq_midi_emul 7040 1 snd_emux_synth, Live 0xe19c4000

snd_emu10k1 93064 1 snd_emu10k1_synth, Live 0xe1a49000

snd_rawmidi 20772 3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1, Live 0xe1a07000

snd_ac97_codec 65028 1 snd_emu10k1, Live 0xe1a1c000

snd_util_mem 3584 2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1, Live 0xe1945000

snd_hwdep 7428 2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1, Live 0xe193e000

snd_seq_oss 32256 0 - Live 0xe19cc000

snd_seq_midi_event 6656 3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss, Live 0xe19bd000

snd_seq 51984 8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event, Live 0xe19f9000

snd_seq_device 6664 7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq, Live 0xe19ba000

snd_pcm_oss 48552 0 - Live 0xe19ec000

snd_pcm 86788 2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss, Live 0xe19d5000

snd_page_alloc 8968 2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm, Live 0xe1941000

snd_timer 22404 2 snd_seq,snd_pcm, Live 0xe19b3000

snd_mixer_oss 17408 1 snd_pcm_oss, Live 0xe19ad000

snd 47076 16 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss, Live 0xe1950000

usb_storage 37888 0 - Live 0xe1926000

usbcore 111972 6 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage, Live 0xe195e000

nvidia 4817140 12 - Live 0xe1e2f000

sg 33952 0 - Live 0xe1932000

C'est curieux, il affiche ohci_hcd quand je fais un lsmod pourtant il n'est pas chargé semble-t-il... !

----------

## kernelsensei

si tu peux faire ca pour moi :

1) charge tous les modules usb /usb_mod / ...

2) mets une clef USB / Souris  pour constater que ca ne marche pas   :Wink: 

3) tape dmesg dans une console et dis mois ce que ca raconte !

Merci !

[EDIT] au fait ! petite precision, moi je debranche/rebranche tout a chaud et j'ai jamais utilisé hotplug !

```
# rc-status --unused|grep hot

  hotplug                                                           [   off   ]

```

autrement c'est juste activé dans le kernel !

```
# zgrep HOT /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

```

[/EDIT]

----------

## zeuss1414

Une petite suggestion : il semble que tes port usb utilise uhci pour l'usb1 alors essayer de ne pas monter le module ohci. Ca créé peut etre un conflit ...

----------

## J4nus

@kernel_sensei: justement tout est modulé et je ne vois strictement rien dans le dmesg qui apparait quand je branche la clé, alors que la machine est lancée...

@zeuss1414: j'ai viré ohci mais ca ne change rien tjs le me problème  :Sad: 

----------

## Argian

Finalement, hotplug, tu le démarres ou pas ? Si tu le démarres (à la main avec /etc/init.d/hotplug start ou restart s'il est déjà lancé), tu as des messages ? Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur et que tu branches un périphériques, il fonctionne ? Tu as des messages ?

PS: C'est pour savoir ce que ça donne si c'est démarré à la main. Désolé si tu as déjà répondu, mais c'est un peu "fouillis" je trouve et il est tard  :Razz: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> [EDIT] au fait ! petite precision, moi je debranche/rebranche tout a chaud et j'ai jamais utilisé hotplug ![/EDIT]

 

Bon ben alors ça vaudrait peut-être la peine que tu spliques parce que sans outils userspace, ton "CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y ", y sert à rien, en principe  :Wink: 

Enfin, je dis ça, j'ai peut-être raté qque-chose. Ca va trop vite et mes vieilles jambes commencent à avoir du mal à suivre ...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   [EDIT] au fait ! petite precision, moi je debranche/rebranche tout a chaud et j'ai jamais utilisé hotplug ![/EDIT] 
> 
> Bon ben alors ça vaudrait peut-être la peine que tu spliques parce que sans outils userspace, ton "CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y ", y sert à rien, en principe 
> 
> Enfin, je dis ça, j'ai peut-être raté qque-chose. Ca va trop vite et mes vieilles jambes commencent à avoir du mal à suivre ...

 

ben je sais pas, tout ce que je sais, c'est que ca marche comme ca chez moi !

d'apres ce que je lis dans la doc, hotplug (le soft) est la pour charger les modules necessaires quand un periph est detecté ! et comme moi j'ai plein de trucs en dur   :Wink:  

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tun                     9472  0

prism54                53404  0

firmware_class         10368  1 prism54

```

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> d'apres ce que je lis dans la doc, hotplug (le soft) est la pour charger les modules necessaires quand un periph est detecté ! et comme moi j'ai plein de trucs en dur  

 

Vu !

Mais je ne m'explique toujours pas dans ce cas comment tu peux faire du "hotplugging" (réagir suite aux branchements/débranchements).

Tout ce que fait normalement le noyau c'est constater qu'il y a "quelque chose de neuf sur la ligne".

Activer hotplug lui ordonne de communiquer cette info au monde entier, à charge des intéressés (hotplug en l'occurence) de réagir de manière adéquate, par exemple, en créant un périphérique, en affichant un petit "coucou" à l'écran ou éventuellement en chargeant un module quelconque.

Gérer ces indignes besognes n'est pas un boulot pour le noyau. 

D'ailleurs, c'était un des gros arguments qui ont conduit à l'abandon de devfs !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   d'apres ce que je lis dans la doc, hotplug (le soft) est la pour charger les modules necessaires quand un periph est detecté ! et comme moi j'ai plein de trucs en dur   
> 
> Vu !
> 
> Mais je ne m'explique toujours pas dans ce cas comment tu peux faire du "hotplugging" (réagir suite aux branchements/débranchements).
> ...

 

ouais, mais de toute maniere, tout le monde sait que mon kernel est possèdé ! (ne pas oublier que mon pseudo sur irc c'est kernel_panic  :Very Happy: )

----------

## jpwalker

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Une petite suggestion : il semble que tes port usb utilise uhci pour l'usb1 alors essayer de ne pas monter le module ohci. Ca créé peut etre un conflit ...

 

Je ne suis pas un pro, mais je crois qu'en effet il y a un problème a ce niveau, tu devrai enlevé dans la config de ton noyau le module ohci (pour board amd il me semble), j'ai lu que ça pouvait entrainer des conflits (même si le module n'est pas chargé).

Ensuite tu recompile et tu recharge les bons modules (usbcore, ehci...), redemarre hotplug et ça devrai etre bon ! Sinon je ne vois pas du tout   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas un pro, mais je crois qu'en effet il y a un problème a ce niveau, tu devrai enlevé dans la config de ton noyau le module ohci (pour board amd il me semble), j'ai lu que ça pouvait entrainer des conflits (même si le module n'est pas chargé).
> 
> 

 

Le mieux pour savoir quels sont les drivers dont tu as besoin est d'émerger pciutils (sauf si c'est déjà fait), de lancer un 

```
lspci -v|grep USB
```

 et tu regardes pour les controleurs USB à quel driver ils correpondent. Puis tu ne mets que ceux la dans ta config de noyau:

exemple moi j'ai:

```
 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
```

 donc UHCI et EHCI c'est tout

----------

## J4nus

@sireyessire: lspci -v|grep USB

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

  │ │                 <M> Support for Host-side USB                                                             │ │

  │ │                 [*]   USB verbose debug messages                                                          │ │

  │ │                 ---   Miscellaneous USB options                                                           │ │

  │ │                 [*]   USB device filesystem                                                               │ │

  │ │                 [ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                     │ │

  │ │                 [ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                         │ │

  │ │                 ---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                                         │ │

  │ │                 <M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                          │ │

  │ │                 [ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                        │ │

  │ │                 [ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                   │ │

  │ │                 < >   OHCI HCD support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                 <M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                               │ │

  │ │                 ---   USB Device Class drivers                                                            │ │

  │ │                 <M>   USB Audio support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                 <M>   USB Bluetooth TTY support                                                           │ │

  │ │                 < >   USB MIDI support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                 < >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                         │ │

  │ │                 <M>   USB Printer support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                 <M>   USB Mass Storage support                                                            │ │

  │ │                 [*]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                  

  │ │                 <M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                       │ │

  │ │                 [*] HID input layer support                                                               │ │

  │ │                 [ ]   Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                               │ │

  │ │                 [*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support        

sans oublier:

│ │                    [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices   

lsmod:

usbhid                 29376  0

ehci_hcd               38660  0

uhci_hcd               29836  0

snd_seq_midi            6688  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       7168  0

snd_emux_synth         35456  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6272  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       7040  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_emu10k1            93064  5 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            20772  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         65028  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3584  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7428  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_oss            32256  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6656  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51984  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_ seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6664  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,sn d_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            48552  0

snd_pcm                86788  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          8968  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_timer              22404  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17408  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    47076  21 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd _emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_m idi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

usb_storage            37888  0

usbcore               111972  6 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage

nvidia               4817140  12

sg                     33952  0

===================================================================================

voici le message de syslog-ng après avoir démarré hotplug:

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI # 1

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000ef00

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb1: default language 0x0409

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb1: Product: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb1: hotplug

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI # 2

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000ef40

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb2: default language 0x0409

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb2: Product: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb2: hotplug

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 2-0:1.0: hotplug

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 01a3

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x102204 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=2 ord ered !ppc ports=4

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64  bit addr

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: capability 1010001 at 68

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1: Product: Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Microsoft

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1: hotplug

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usb 1-1:1.0: hotplug

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usbhid 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror usbhid 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  9 12:42:33 terror input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with I ntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

Sep  9 12:42:34 terror ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: BIOS handoff failed (104, 1010001)

Sep  9 12:42:34 terror ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: can't reset

Sep  9 12:42:34 terror ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init 0000:00:1d.7 fail, -95

Sep  9 12:42:34 terror ehci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:1d.7 failed with error -95

Sep  9 12:42:35 terror uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: suspend_hc

----------

## kernelsensei

j'ai trouve ca :

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0407.2/0279.html

en cherchant ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: BIOS handoff failed

----------

## J4nus

ok je regarde ça merci.. !

Dans l'article, on parle de "This is also what I see (on my Asus P4P800) more or less:"

j'ai justement une ASUS P4P800

----------

## J4nus

je ne comprends pas très bien l'article mais il me semble qu'il ne donne pas de réponse claire au problème, apparemment ca serait un bug dans le kernel ..

Je vais installer le linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r4/ à la place de linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r2

----------

## J4nus

ça ne va pas mieux... j'ai tjs le même problème  :Sad: 

----------

## J4nus

ah voilà ca fonctionne !!!!

Je suis passé à un kernel mm-sources et ensuite au  development-sources (équivalent de vanilla-source mais en 2.6) et avec ces 2 kernels (en important la config de mon gentoo-dev-sources)

Clé usb, appareil photo, tout est reconnu !

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est (resolu) alors  :Very Happy: 

----------

## J4nus

voilà  :Smile: 

----------

